# How offten do I feed my Tarantula Spiderlings?



## texascowboy1979 (Nov 12, 2008)

After being in a box and shipped for two days... I have put the Cobalt Spiderlings in their new home.. I gave each one a small cricket... 

1 of the spiderlings has already made his home... he spunn his web and has attacked the cricket and is currently eating it.

the 2nd spiderling has not made his home, has not spunn his web, but has attacked the cricket and bean eatting it.

the 3rd spiderling has not made his home, not spunn his web, and has not attacked the cricket. He just stayins in the tube, currled up like a little ball.. 

Is this normal,? and how offten and how much should I feed them?
Any advice is greatly appriciated. I dont wanna make any mistakes.

P.S. Im ordering a Tarantula Book.


----------



## venomous.com (Nov 12, 2008)

3rd guy is probably either premolt or stressed. 

Wait a couple more days and offer food again, make sure you crush the head of the cricket.


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Nov 12, 2008)

Does the third one have it legs curled underneath it? If so, it's most likely dying. Sorry.


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Nov 12, 2008)

ptviperz said:


> 3rd guy is probably either premolt or stressed.
> 
> Wait a couple more days and offer food again, make sure you crush the head of the cricket.


I will kill the crickets next time. Thanks... I hope its stress and not something more drastic.



EightLeggedFrea said:


> Does the third one have it legs curled underneath it? If so, it's most likely dying. Sorry.


No, his legs are not underneath him... he looks like a bullet or a retangle to be more exact... 4 legs back, 4 legs forward. I guess ball is not the right word to use... sorry.


----------



## metalbum (Nov 12, 2008)

wait does the third one have his legs curled under or are they just scrunched up?


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Nov 12, 2008)

metalbum said:


> wait does the third one have his legs curled under or are they just scrunched up?


They are scrunched up.


----------



## metalbum (Nov 12, 2008)

then its probably just stressed out
it will probably be fine in the morning or tomorrow


----------



## MizM (Nov 12, 2008)

You can also make sure is substrate is moist and warm. Shipping can be very stressful. Put him in a dark, quiet place and leave him alone to recover.


----------



## metalbum (Nov 12, 2008)

MizM said:


> You can also make sure is substrate is moist and warm. Shipping can be very stressful. Put him in a dark, quiet place and leave him alone to recover.


yeah what she said


----------



## Brian S (Nov 12, 2008)

This species is a burrower so you will need to provide it with deep peat moss that is slightly moist


----------



## K1j1m (Nov 12, 2008)

3rd one sounds like it is trying to hide the best it can.  like everyone else said just let it chill out in a dark room for a while.


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, I think i pissed them off... I changed the dirt to substrate... It looks better... looks to be mosit, and should better for the T's... So now they have to relax again... if i should have waited... im sorry... but i wanted it done right... mabye I should have waited.. 

Ill keep you posted.


----------



## somethingbig (Nov 13, 2008)

texascowboy1979 said:


> P.S. Im ordering a Tarantula Book.


The Tarantula Keeper's Guide by Stanley A. Schultz and Marguerite J. Schultz receives the highest recommendation i can give! :clap:  i'm sure that will be agreed upon by most members of this board.


----------



## aluras (Nov 13, 2008)

somethingbig said:


> The Tarantula Keeper's Guide by Stanley A. Schultz and Marguerite J. Schultz receives the highest recommendation i can give! :clap:  i'm sure that will be agreed upon by most members of this board.


OHH yeahh, Not to say there isnt other great publications,,Just this is THE pulication. I heard tell there is a new edition out in January of 09


----------



## MizM (Nov 13, 2008)

somethingbig said:


> The Tarantula Keeper's Guide by Stanley A. Schultz and Marguerite J. Schultz receives the highest recommendation i can give! :clap:  i'm sure that will be agreed upon by most members of this board.


This isn't a tarantula book, it is THE tarantula book. We call it the bible.


----------



## the nature boy (Nov 13, 2008)

MizM said:


> This isn't a tarantula book, it is THE tarantula book. We call it the bible.


If you didn't know better you'd think it was written by Anton Lavey.

--the nature boy


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Hummm... my original question never got answerd... how much and how offten should I feed the spiderlings?*


----------



## venomous.com (Nov 15, 2008)

1 appropriately sized cricket a week should be good. If the spider hasn't eaten it by the next day remove it and wait a week.


----------



## MizM (Nov 15, 2008)

I generally feed s'lings as much as they will eat. And yes, always remove uneaten prey items.


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Nov 15, 2008)

so... they dont eat daily...


----------



## gvfarns (Nov 15, 2008)

They don't eat every day, but it's up to them.  Just like all tarantulas, slings may eat all the time or they may not eat for a long time.  It's really difficult to say how frequently to feed.  You will never get a straight answer on that question here that people generally agree on, whether you are talking about slings or adults.

I think the answer a few posts up that said throw more food in when they finish the food the currently have is a good one.  It's standard practice to powerfeed slings.


----------



## sntcruzan (Nov 15, 2008)

*Fyi*

I generally feed all of my T's once a week on Saturdays . I feed the slings 1 cricket and maybe 2-3 crickets for my larger T's. I have over 250 tarantulas now and it takes me 3 hours to feed them, each week.


----------

